# wow! that does make life easier, does't it



## upTheHill (Jan 11, 2013)

i just got a bimetal blade for my HF 4*6 bandsaw, much faster cutting now.

but the BIG improvement came with the 3 axis DRO from CDCO that I put on my HF mini mill.
HUGH difference in milling parts, no more SWAGs (scientific wild ass guess) :think1:just watch the readout for a perfect cut.

i can defintely see a CNC setup uch:


----------



## Ray C (Jan 11, 2013)

DRO...  Right up there with Fire, Wheel, Antibiotics and Flush Toilets!

CNC, I'm guessing is a bit different though.  I'm guessing a lot more time in front of the computer and doing slow-speed trial runs of the program.  I've always assumed it's most useful for production work or, one-off pieces with cuts that require simultaneous motion in 2 or more planes.  It's kinda of a different game -one that I wish I could get into someday.


Ray


----------



## DMS (Jan 11, 2013)

My understanding is that most professional shops don't do simulations on CNC. I think it's a matter of how much you trust yourself, your machines, and your software to do the right thing. 

I tend to do simulations because most of the time I only trust one out of the three, and that one is constantly changing


----------



## upTheHill (Jan 11, 2013)

Ray C said:


> CNC, I'm guessing is a bit different though.
> Ray



what has me thinking CNC, is the 1st thing I made after putting the DRO on was a jig for my wife, she makes these wire wrap jewelry pieces and was using this plastic thing, she was always complaining of breaking pins on.

so I whipped on out an aluminum flat i had with steel roll pins from Brownells, 1st thing she asked after grabbing it out of my hand was how many more can you make, I can sell a bunch of these things at craft fairs.

it's got about 100 - 3/32" holes evenly placed, and I'd be falling asleep doing it by hand, but would be a perfect CNC thing.  
plus her brain has been working overtime thinking of other crafting / jewelry things I can make for her.  :think1:


----------



## Ray C (Jan 11, 2013)

THere's that window of opportunity.  I'll be disappointed if you don't "go for it".




upTheHill said:


> what has me thinking CNC, is the 1st thing I made after putting the DRO on was a jig for my wife, she makes these wire wrap jewelry pieces and was using this plastic thing, she was always complaining of breaking pins on.
> 
> so I whipped on out an aluminum flat i had with steel roll pins from Brownells, 1st thing she asked after grabbing it out of my hand was how many more can you make, I can sell a bunch of these things at craft fairs.
> 
> ...


----------



## DMS (Jan 11, 2013)

Yeah, that would be a pretty good use of CNC. Drilling 100 holes in a plate is not my idea of "fun".


----------



## autonoz (Jan 11, 2013)

DMS said:


> Yeah, that would be a pretty good use of CNC. Drilling 100 holes in a plate is not my idea of "fun".



I have found it much easier and faster to count the number of holes I need, lay them out and attach the plate to them. Less work:lmao:


----------



## jpfabricator (Jan 12, 2013)

autonoz said:


> I have found it much easier and faster to count the number of holes I need, lay them out and attach the plate to them. Less work:lmao:



Where can you get holes wholesale??:LOL: (yes the pun was intinded)


----------



## Old Iron (Jan 12, 2013)

jpfabricator said:


> Where can you get holes wholesale??:LOL: (yes the pun was intinded)




www.wholesalewholes.com they have them in all sizes.:rofl: There site seems to be down right now.:nuts:

Paul


----------



## timekeeper01 (Jan 17, 2013)

upTheHill said:


> what has me thinking CNC, is the 1st thing I made after putting the DRO on was a jig for my wife, she makes these wire wrap jewelry pieces and was using this plastic thing, she was always complaining of breaking pins on.
> 
> so I whipped on out an aluminum flat i had with steel roll pins from Brownells, 1st thing she asked after grabbing it out of my hand was how many more can you make, I can sell a bunch of these things at craft fairs.
> 
> ...




Sounds like the first project I completed on my pm45, a hold down plate out of 1/2 inch aluminum with 48 tapped 1/4 inch holes. I needed a hold down plate for a folding knife pattern I had been working on. The dro was a life saver, but it was a long 3 hour job.


----------



## BRIAN (Apr 7, 2014)

jpfabricator said:


> Where can you get holes wholesale??:LOL: (yes the pun was intinded)



Available free from most road mending contractors but you have to cut them up with a hole saw.
Brian.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Apr 7, 2014)

upTheHill said:


> plus her brain has been working overtime thinking of other crafting / jewelry things I can make for her.  :think1:



haha, i don't know if that's good or bad!


----------



## chuckorlando (Apr 7, 2014)

Not sure what it looks like, but a fixture with drill bushings and a hand drill would be faster and more precise then milling them all. But you would have to mill the fixture


----------



## hvontres (Apr 7, 2014)

upTheHill said:


> what has me thinking CNC, is the 1st thing I made after putting the DRO on was a jig for my wife, she makes these wire wrap jewelry pieces and was using this plastic thing, she was always complaining of breaking pins on.
> 
> so I whipped on out an aluminum flat i had with steel roll pins from Brownells, 1st thing she asked after grabbing it out of my hand was how many more can you make, I can sell a bunch of these things at craft fairs.
> 
> ...




Well, since the "ministry of finance" seems to be on board with this you should get quotes on parts as soo as possible. This sort of opportunity does not show up every day


----------



## n3480h (Apr 7, 2014)

BRIAN said:


> Available free from most road mending contractors but you have to cut them up with a hole saw.
> Brian.



I've heard you can now get them in bags, buckets, and even pockets full of holes. Darn handy.:rofl:

Tom


----------



## kd4gij (Apr 7, 2014)

I get my holes at Dunken Doughnuts:roflmao:


----------



## savarin (Oct 11, 2014)

kd4gij said:


> I get my holes at Dunken Doughnuts:roflmao:



me too, but as I'm on a diet I can only eat the holes and have to throw the outside away.


----------



## mark spencer (Oct 13, 2014)

just don't forget that somewhere,some time , you will need a hole remover.


----------



## savarin (Oct 14, 2014)

mark spencer said:


> just don't forget that somewhere,some time , you will need a hole remover.



already got one of those, it doubles as my metal putting on tool.
I think some crazies call it a welder.:whiteflag:


----------



## hvontres (Oct 15, 2014)

mark spencer said:


> just don't forget that somewhere,some time , you will need a hole remover.



I'd just settle for a hole shifter.... for when that hole needs to go over ~ 1/2 the diameter


----------

